# Problem updating packages in FreeBSD 10



## john_rambo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,
When I try to update the packages by doing `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` I am getting this


```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed qt4-qtestlib-4.8.5 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQTest.so.4.8.5 with -qt-testlib-4.8.5
pkg: WARNING: locally installed qt4-qtestlib-4.8.5 conflicts on /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/QtTest.pc with -qt4-testlib-4.8.5
```

How to solve this ?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 4, 2014)

See the 20140107 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 4, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> See the 20140107 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.



Entered all of the one by one and then tried updating again but same thing.

http://paste2.org/v1PhWJ77


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 4, 2014)

Solution :

`pkg delete -xf qt4-; pkg upgrade`


----------

